# Hedgehog not that active.



## joshcreeden (Oct 13, 2016)

I recently have adopted two hedgehogs. When I first brought them home they were both equally active but now one seems to not be that active at all. He mostly sleeps and when he comes out of the hut he tends to walk a bit then just lay there (not curling up).

the two things I am mostly worried about is whs and hibernation. It is not cold in my room and there is no drafts. He is not cold when I wake him but it is harder to wake him up now if he is in a ball. Before i could go to scoop him up and he would unroll but now he stays in a ball. Sometimes grunts at me but doesn't.

When he walks I don't see any wobbling tho he doesn't walk much from what I have seen.
I have seen him using the water bottle tho it doesn't look much lower then what it was yesterday. I haven't seen him eat but last night he did eat the treat I gave him. 

Is this normal?

My other hedgehog is very active once she's up. Either always on the wheel or eating and drinking.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Do you know the exact temperature of his cage? Not to sound rude, but just because it isn't cold in your room it could still be too cold for a hedgie. If he hasn't eaten you need to start syringe feeding him, because hedgies go down fast without food.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Do you have a heating set up for them? They need to have one for winter. What kind of light schedule are they on? Are they in separate cages or do they share a cage?


----------



## Jellybean14 (Jul 8, 2016)

Each hedgehog has their own personality, so he could just be lazy. If you re worried about hibernation I suggest to get a system to heat him up, but for now you could get a fuzzy warm blanket and lay it over the cage at night. Make sure that there is ventilation so it comfy for him. I suggest you get a room heater.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Warm blankets won't do anything to help keep the cage warm unless there is a heat source.


----------



## joshcreeden (Oct 13, 2016)

Sorry For the late response. I forgot I had this.
Both hedgehogs are doing great now. I have got a heating lamp(and an extra for the extreme cold days) and a temperature gauge. 
The one did go into hibernation due to the cold but I caught it fast and heated her up.
I also took them to the vet and discovered that both had mites so those are now cleared up. 
Thank you all for the help, just wanted to post an update.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Glad to hear things got better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

joshcreeden said:


> Sorry For the late response. I forgot I had this.
> Both hedgehogs are doing great now. I have got a heating lamp(and an extra for the extreme cold days) and a temperature gauge.
> The one did go into hibernation due to the cold but I caught it fast and heated her up.
> I also took them to the vet and discovered that both had mites so those are now cleared up.
> Thank you all for the help, just wanted to post an update.


You need a thermostat to control the lamp, for your answer seems like you have them in the same cage, are they the same sex and which one? What's the size of the cage and light schedule? Water bottles are not recommended because teeth can chip, tongues can get caught and water might not come out at all.


----------

